# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh >  Thiền viện Trúc Lâm - TOP Homestay

## yhlmkt

*[replacer_a]* Đà Lạt - Địa điểm du lịch linh thiêng mà nhất định bạn nên ghé qua nếu có dịp đến với thành phố thơ mộng này, nơi đây xứng danh là nơi sơn thủy hữu tình khi bao quanh là núi non trùng điệp và hồ nước Tuyền Lâm thơ mộng xanh biếc.
Nằm cách trung tâm thành phố Đà Lạt khoảng 5km, tọa lạc trên đỉnh núi Phụng Hoàng bao quanh bởi hồ Tuyền Lâm và núi non trùng điệp mang đến cảm giác thanh tịnh yên bình, đây là địa điểm tín ngưỡng tôn giáo được nhiều du khách trong và ngoài nước quan tâm với qui mô lớn nhất ở tỉnh Lâm Đồng.
Đường đi thiền viện Trúc Lâm Đà Lạt
*Cách thứ nhất:* Để di chuyển lên thiền viện bạn có thể đi theo đường bộ, đi dọc theo quốc lộ, đến con đường có tượng Phật Thích Ca ngồi dưới cây bồ đề là đường đi lên Thiền Viện.
*Cách thứ 2:* Bạn có thế đến thiền viện bằng cáp treo, đi xe máy đến đỉnh đồi Robin rồi mua vé lên thẳng Thiền Viện, vé cáp treo chỉ khoảng 50k/vé (khứ hồi), nhìn từ trên cáp treo xuống sẽ thấy một góc Đà Lạt và cảnh vật thanh bình màu sắc xung quanh thiền viện.
Đi cáp treo lên thiền viện Trúc lâm bạn sẽ ngắm nhìn được một góc Đà Lạt và cảnh thiên nhiên hữu tình xung quang thiền viện
Đã đến thiền viện Trúc Lâm Đà Lạt thì nhất định không thể bỏ sót vườn hoa bên trong thiền viện, đây là nơi tập trung rất nhiều giống hoa khác nhau từ nhiều nơi trên thế giới được các nhà sư đem từ nước ngoài về ươm trồng, có rất nhiều loài hoa, mỗi loài lại mang một vẻ đẹp hương thơm khác nhau nhưng chúng đều có điểm chung là chứa đựng những tình cảm, sự săn sóc và tâm huyết của các tăng ni phật tử nơi đây.
Nếu lên kế hoạch đi Đà Lạt thì hãy tranh thủ đến Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm Đà Lạt để cảm nhận được khung cảnh thiên nhiên hùng vĩ và sự yên bình kì lạ từ cảnh vật lẫn trong tâm hồn.
*Kiến trúc của thiền viện Trúc Lâm*
Được xây dựng vào năm 1993 dưới sự thiết kế của nhiều kỹ sư kiến trúc nổi tiếng trong đó có kiến trúc sư Ngô Văn Thụ - Người thiết kế công trình nổi tiếng Dinh Độc Lập tọa lạc tại TP Hồ Chí Minh.
Đây là một thiền viện nghiên cứu về Thiền tông lớn nhất Việt Nam, mỗi ngày các tu sĩ ngồi thiền 3 thời trong ngày, mỗi thời 2 giờ đồng hồ và thời đầu tiên là từ lúc 3 giờ sáng thu hút hàng nghìn tăng ni, phật tử theo học Thiền Tông (đời nhà Trần).
Hoạt động thiền tăng được chia làm 2 khu chính:
- Nội viện tăng: Khu vực dành cho du khách tham quan trong thời gian quy định.
- Nội viện ni: Khu vực dành cho nữ tu.
Ngoài ra còn có thêm hai khu nữa là khu tịnh thất hòa thượng và khu hòa thượng viện trưởng.
Thiền viện là công trình độc đáo nằm bên cạnh hồ Tuyền Lâm, nếu đi lên từ hồ sẽ có một con đường dốc với 140 bậc thang bằng đá, hai bên là rặng thông cao vút dẫn lối qua 3 cổng tam quan vào chính điện.
Chính điện có diện tích 192m2, bên trong thờ tượng Đức Phật Bổn sư Thích Ca Mâu Ni cao khoảng 2m, tay phải cầm cành hoa sen đưa lên, hành lang phía trước là bốn hàng cột tròn giả gỗ, trần được lợp bằng ngói tráng men sáng loáng, trên mái thì được uốn nhẹ toát lên nét khiêm cung của người Việt.
Bên phải chính điện là lầu chuông được chạm khắc phù điêu tinh xảo mang ý nghĩa sâu sắc của Phật giáo, bên trong là quả đại hồng chung nặng khoảng 1,1 tấn được khắc chạm những bài kệ trên mình với ý nghĩa thanh thoát, đầy đạo lý.
*Hồ Tuyền Lâm*
Từ trên Thiền Viện nhìn xuống sẽ là Hồ Tuyền Lâm xanh mướt lấp lánh dưới ánh nắng, nếu để ý kĩ bạn sẽ thấy có 5 nhánh suối cùng đổ về hồ nhìn xa như một bàn tay thiên nhiên ấm áp che chờ cả nơi đây.
Bạn có thể thuê một chiếc thuyền nhỏ dạo chơi nơi đây để có thể cảm nhận hết được sự yên bình giữa mênh mông thiên nhiên sông nước nơi đây.
Hồ Tuyền Lâm rộng hơn 350ha nằm giữa rừng thông xanh bao la, rộng lớn. Nơi đây là một trong những địa điểm nổi tiếng của Đà Lạt thu hút du khách trong nước và quốc tế.
Hồ Tuyền Lâm cách trung tâm thành phố Đà Lạt khoảng 6km, đường đi hồ Tuyền Lâm. Bạn đi thẳng quốc lộ 20 lên tới đèo Prenn đi qua thác Datania rồi rẽ trái khoảng hơn 1km, sẽ thấy ngay Hồ Tuyền Lâm xanh trong, thơ mộng.
Hoặc nếu kết hợp đi Hồ Tuyền Lâm với Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm, bạn có thể lựa chọn đi cáp treo Đà Lạt, mua vé mất khoảng 70.000 đồng – 100.000 đồng/lượt/khứ hồi lên thằng Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm rồi từ đó bạn đi theo các bậc thang đá dẫn xuống hồ Tuyền Lâm.
Trước kia khu du lịch sinh thái hồ Tuyền Lâm có tên gọi là hồ Quang Trung vì liên quan đến lịch sử chống Pháp và chống Mỹ nhưng sau này thì đổi thành hồ Tuyền Lâm. Sở dĩ có tên gọi này là vì đây là nơi gặp gỡ giữa sông, suối và cây rừng. Khi tới đây, bạn sẽ thấy choáng ngợp trước không gian rộng lớn của hồ như được thiên nhiên Đà Lạt ôm trọn lấy.
Nằm gọn giữa rừng thông mênh mông, khí hậu nơi đây rất trong lành, mát mẻ. Mùa khô ở vùng này kéo dài 6 tháng không mưa nhưng mặt hồ quanh năm vẫn xanh biếc.
Và còn nhiều homestay khác cũng chung khu vực phường nữa nhé xem thêm bài viết:*[replacer_a]*
Ngoài ra, tại TOP Homestay còn nhiều tour du lịch khác Quý du khách có thể tham khảo tại: Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm
*Thanh Điền* - Lưu ý. Nội dung bài viết thuộc bản quyền của *TOP Homestay*. Mọi sao chép cần ghi rõ nguồn, tên tác giả, cùng với liên kết về nội dung tương ứng tại *TOP Homestay*. (Hình ảnh sưu tầm từ facebook, instgram. Xin cảm ơn các bạn đã cùng chia sẻ hình ảnh cần thiết).

----------

